# Rust definately off - got another (pic)



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Was back out again late afternoon, was a bit more efficient than the trip from the 23rd. Went 1 for 1, one hookup- with the fish landed. The fish was 22 inches and as you can see kinda beat up looking and sorda dark. Also was cool to run into a buddy from OGF within seconds of the catch - it was still in the net in fact - kinda crazy. O yea, fish hit hardware - Mepps spinner...


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

What river?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've pretty much always followed the format of the TSS guidelines when it comes to locations. If you aren't familiar with those guidelines it's rather straight forward... If a catch is made anywhere other than an officially stocked tributary - I won't mention the location.

Hope you understand my sensitivity about protecting waters/locations that are only comprised of 'strays'.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very good answer. That fish really resembles a salmon in that picture. Nice fish!!!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, ok... I guess giving away a river over 100 miles long is top secret now too. I wont even ask what state or country you are in. Enjoy your fish and make sure to photoshop any landmarks out of the photos


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> Wow, ok... I guess giving away a river over 100 miles long is top secret now too. I wont even ask what state or country you are in. Enjoy your fish and make sure to photoshop any landmarks out of the photos


Maybe he does not want to say because he did the leg work to find the fish and spots he catches steelhead at. 
Maybe you should try that.  

BTW nice fish!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

liquidsoap said:


> Maybe he does not want to say because he did the leg work to find the fish and spots he catches steelhead at.
> Maybe you should try that.
> 
> BTW nice fish!



Everybody can understand that, but I never asked for his tactics or exact location. I asked what river. If a guy won&#8217;t even say what body of water he is fishing might as well not post anything at all, just seems like a very elitist attitude. I will be the first one to admit that I am new to steelie fishing, and never ever in many years of bass and other specie fishing have run into such secrecy as some/few steelhead guys seem to hold. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I have been out a few times this year and most are VERY helpful one guy even showed me his hot spot for the day and offered to give me his jigs (I declined of course I had plenty). 

Ive had many members here PM and email me regarding LM bass fishing and I couldn&#8217;t imagine telling someone "hey I can&#8217;t tell you anything, I hope you understand", I guess that&#8217;s not in my nature. Some guys straight up come out and say they want some help, so I can put them on some nice Bass and share my tackle, lures and tips but ultimately I cant catch the fish for them. It took me several years to learn to consistently catch 5-7lb bass in this state and I am glad to save some poor guy some time and frustration by sharing my knowledge. There are all types, and I respect that, if I ever need a net and coolwater is closeby I will remember to forget to ask him as he will probably charge a fee too.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've taken my share of newbies out on the river and put them on their first steelehead. For those of you that know me, you know that I'll do anything to help someone catch one. With that being said, if I found a spot on an unstocked river, there is NO WAY I would post that river on a forum where thousands of people will read it. Since you are relatively new to steelheading, you probably don't know what a madhouse the rivers can be during steelhead season. I sometimes get to the river at 4 am just for some peace and solitude before the crowds come. If you wanted the name of the river, your best bet is to contact the poster via pm. I can see where you're frustrated by this, but once you find your own secret spot, post about it, and then rarely can you fish it due to the pressure, you will understand.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

This will be my 2nd year hitting the steelies up regularly. I might have made 2-3 trips 3yrs. ago but not like I do now going at least once a week. I drive from Akron and I normally leave around 4:30am-5:00am just so I can get there before people start showing up. When they show up I head down river to hit a couple spots I have scouted earlier in the year. I can completely understand 100% why he doesn't even want to name the river! Bass fishing/bass spots aren't even comparable to steelie fishing/steelie spots. If the man makes a good post with a beautiful pic of a steelie why does he need to give any information other than that???? 
Nice fish man!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Bigdaddy300, funny you mention thinking it looked like a salmon, exactly what I thought as I looked over the fish. Bottom gums on the fish were completely black so I was thinking king... The guy that I was with is an avid salmon fisherman and he did give the fish a second and third look... still said it was steel, just a very odd looking one. I've caught a wopping 2 total kings ever and those were deep water trolling and the fish were chrome - so I don't have any experience IDing kings as they take color.

Thanks for all the responses in defense of my position about not naming non stocked waters for steelhead. When there are entire Steelhead specific sites with the same policy as what I use (The Steelhead Site), I knew I wasn't out of line with what I have used as my personal guideline for doing posts since 2001, when I originally started fishing for steelhead.

hollandbass, I'm not sure really where to start but I will try to explain a few points. First off, I always respect other peoples opinions but to take an assertive stance on something you admit you are new to - doesn't make a lot of sense. As for my posts - if it was just a picture and a picture alone, there would still be a majority of people here that would want to see it. Why? Not because its bragging it's just most of us here like to share in each others catches and see fish! Regardless of whether the post was going to give us a location or not. Having said that, I do include how I catch the fish nearly always. So for the people who just think posts should be info only and not 'entertainment' there is something of value - the tactic. Research steelhead posts by me you'll see alot that are "hit small water went 3 out 7 with fish taking 1/64 oz. black hair jig/pink head and 1 on a little cleo". So I won't give the location but the exact tactic I used to catch the fish - very simple - apply it to the water you fish. I won't spoon feed any more than that. Your comparison of LM Bass which naturally occur and are self sustaining in all 88 counties in Ohio to a species that is soley sustained through human efforts - well those differences alone are why you can't compare them. As for the 100 miles comment, as you do your own research you will soon learn where the dams are that prevent further Steelhead migration, so in some cases the stretches arent really that long in relative terms and in many cases they truly do have a landmark that would make the specific spot easily identified. I'm sure the next question is "who cares if you can see the exact spot?". Well for example - the two places I fish Steelhead within the city limits of Toledo- there are so few fish that I am lucky to see more than 1 or 2 at any time I'm there and at times it's not a single fish. Do you think if I named the location or provided a photo that made it easy to see where I was that those fish would ever be there for me again? Order a Mepps 2008 Fishing Guide (ok shameless plug there!) and look at the cover, thats me with a 27" colorful steelie came out of water only 12 ft wide and maybe a foot or two deep at the widest/deepest spot. Think that type water should be protected from the masses? Ok, I'm sure my point is made.

I do appreciate your opinion, and it's very likely other newer members or new to steelheading people have wondered or thought the same things you are... you have allowed me the opportunity to explain my position. If you ever want help with any tactics for steelhead or even want to hit a stocked tributary - I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Holland Bass,
I'm catching them in the grand, from the coast guard station to Ram Island. I troll sticks with as much orange as i can find.

They are much bigger and fresher anyhow! 

2 tips we got a dozen. 

I TOLD THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Point? If you wouldn't have skim read this thread you would see it is about giving locations on or naming *NON Stocked tributaries*. No one, including myself, is making a case about not saying what body of water if you are on a stocked trib.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

I hate to break it to you guys but there are no secret spots or rivers. I have been in this game for awhile now and what he thinks is a secret spot or river is in his mind only and although he did not tell anyone here, others know and fish it probably on a regular basis. I am not trying to start anything, I just get annoyed by how some people think like that and photo shop their pics and all the other stuff, why even post if you do not give atleast what river. The probablity of someone finding your so called Top Secret Spot on a river if mentioned is slim to none. The fish are there and have been there for awhile now and with the rain they should be spread out pretty good, giving everyone some much needed elbow room. Every river from west to east of Lake Erie will have fish in it by the time they are at fishable levels and to think that everyone will drop their normal spots and run to a different river becasue he caught that one fish and posted a pic of it, is way off base and highly unlikely.

On a side note, Nice fish glad to see you got into them and hope every trip you take this year is as successfull and fulfilling as the last. I got nothing but love for you hard core spinner guys, I ain't got in me to throw spinners even though I have seen many fish taken with them, I even have the same problem with the Jig and Maggot/Bobber rig, I watch guys all the time hammer them with this setup but I can't bring myself to fish these ways. I started swinging flies and see no point in changing now, if it aint broke, don't fix it Right! I will throw everyone a bone to end it, if you dont already know there are fish in the Grand, Chargrin, The V (Lower sections), Rocky,Conny, Walnut, Elk, All the mile streams in Pa, so get out there spread out and do some walkin, you will run into them at some point. I personally love to Run and Gun and get alittle much needed exercise.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I feel like I'm talking to a wall so this will be my last post on this thread.



> why even post if you do not give atleast what river.


Read my original response to hollandbass, answer given.



> think that everyone will drop their normal spots and run to a different river becasue he caught that one fish and posted a pic of it, is way off base and highly unlikely.


You couldn't be more wrong. Do you know how many people from places like Toledo would love to not drive all the hours to Vermilion->east. They would very quickly change to a place closer if it provided the same opportunity for a fish or two. If I didn't have a space quota on my private messages folder I would be able to link NUMEROUS requests from people asking where my spots are in NW Ohio. If there was a Walleye Run somewhere in Cleveland in the Spring do you think people in Chagrin Falls would still head to the Maumee River?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I lied, I will do one more post.

Know what I just realized!? It truly is Steelhead season, not because of the calendar date, not because of the cooler temperatures, not because we got rain... but because we have the first argumentative high jacked thread of the season!! Woot! A sure sign the season is upon us! Grab your gear!  

To the newbies this is an annual tradition - at least several times a season we have threads that go south with everyone yapping at each other. It's always over naming locations, C & R vs. harvest, or fly vs. spinners.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

I did not know you had a Cult following from all your exposure on that catalog cover, back to the drawing board, I guess I don't know as much about Steelheading as I thought. I just love this site and word of mouth plug every chance I get, telling people to join and how much info can be gained about different rivers, lakes and general fishing stuff by registering and sharing their own fishing adventures with everyone. The Erie guys give Gps cords because they know the fish can be here today and gone tommorrow, same goes for the rivers, one day a hole is loaded, the next day they push out and guess what? The hole is empty till the next pod comes through. Giving a river name or lake fished is only a reference or starting point, finding and catching fish is a whole nother story and any fishermen should know that by now. I have smelled the evil :S many a time in the begining of my fishing epic. Dont worry as soon as I am done with the Lake I will give everyone all the info they need about the rivers, I know better than to think that just because you know what river has fish in it does not mean you can grab your Zebco and clean house.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the great fish Adam!!

Adam should not feel the need to divulge more information or even defend his post. He has just as much right to post pictures only and without locations as those who choose to post locations. Everyone has his/her reasons for doing so. Hollandbass, as you stated you are relatively new to the site so I would suggest that you give it some time and you will see that Adam's view on how much to post is not that unique. I think many are willing to do as he said and go out with someone to fish a body of water but would just rather not post something that may drag more people into his fishing holes. To each his own.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, but I still dont see how posting a river name will get "the crowds" to his exact spot.  I am 99% sure what river it is anyhow, I just wanted to confirm and figured if anything coolwater would brag (rightfully so) since catching a steelie there requires extra work. Again, nobody is asking for exact honey holes. Hell, if anyone wants to catch a Pike on the same "secret" river coolwater is on I can tell you where to go and what to do, and there are technically no pike there. I have no problem doing that because I know how hard it is, very few of them and you will be throwing bucktails all day for one follow at best, but its possible, and better than throwing the bucktail for weeks at other spots where there are no fish period. Ether way, if coolwater doesnt want to say thats his right and I will stop there.

As for those bass, heh yeah they are common alright but you dont see too many people ctahing a few 6lb fish weekly


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I am not a steelheader (yet) and will not enter the debate. I will only add this I will offer the river but never the location for my own reasons, I have recieved pm's and glady offered more info on location, if someone visits my store I am obligated to give info and will do so freely. I have fished with some great guys from this site and made friends and gained alot of knowledge from fellow anglers, I have sent pm's and received alot of very good info. Perhaps a pm sent with a greeting and asking if he would be willing to help a newbie might be better recieved. I do agree with bassin420. The are no such things as private spots even on private waters someone at some time has fished it. some spots required work and effort to get to and receive less pressure and there for a less recogizable to the those that stay close to access points. Many are fair weather fisherman who aren't willing to brave a blizzard for a banner day of fishing. We all have to make sacrifices for our fish and can be protective of them. Study up on river etiquette and this will present us all with better days on the water and perhaps more shared experience for all of us. I know when I get up there to do some steelheading I will be doing just that steeling all of your heading and snakeing those spots. ok not really but I do hope when that time come I can hook up with some guys to fish with and if you guys want to fish the equal to steelheading down hear come and fish the hybrid runs. S


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I must chime in.

Adam is completely 100&#37; correct in everything he has said. I want to thank Adam for sharing the photo with us. Regardless of what river the fish was taken, I personally enjoy looking at everyones smiling faces in the photos and the beautiful fish that they present to the camera. 

For those that don't know or are new to the search of steelhead, please stop comparing what you think you know about Bass and what you think you know about Steelhead. They don't compare. 

Plain and simple unspoken rule, and in some cases, some sites it is a RULE that no mention of what river should be said if that said river is an Un-Stocked tributary. If you don't know what tributaries are stocked, you should begin researching on the web what your trying to argue about before you open your mouth and spew un-educated non-facts. 

If you keep asking where to fish, you haven't even used the "SEARCH" button on OGF to read all the links to maps and access spots that have been posted over the past seasons, yet you continue to post questions on where, why, how, blablalba.....You probably haven't even read the sticky's at the top of the Steelhead forum.

There is enough information on OGF and other forums to keep you reading for an entire season. Educate yourself before you start saying what is the big deal. 

It isn't a big deal to those asking to be spoon fed. If someone doesn't want to post where they got the fish, then what's the big deal.. If it gets people angry that they aren't told where to go, what to use, how to hold their rod, set their drag, type of line, type of mono, type of float, etc... they should do some research with the SEARCH button, as it already on OGF. 

Sorry for the flaming hi-jack of the thread Adam....I am kinda tired of hearing NEWBIE steelie fishermen complain that we don't wipe their rear ends as well.

flash------------------------------------------out


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Coolwater you definetly have shook the rust off. That is a beautiful looking fish man. My first steelie this year I thought I had shooken the rust off but then on monday I had a good ole' :S :S :S . Now I want to get back on the rivers/tribs more than ever to erase that skunkin'. 
Holland unless you are fishing a private pond I would have to think it is highly doubltful that you are catching 6-7lb bass on a regular basis. Sorry dude but that is a trophy Ohio bass.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

i think it's silly for anyone to expect someone to give their location. if he wanted to say where, he would. no, there probably arent many 'secret' spots, but for now it _his_ spot. respect that. unreal.

that said, if you pan back in the pic you can clearly see where he's been fishing...










go get'em holland!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Well said KSU, and also nice fish congrats.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

zachtrouter said:


> Coolwater you definetly have shook the rust off. That is a beautiful looking fish man. My first steelie this year I thought I had shooken the rust off but then on monday I had a good ole' :S :S :S . Now I want to get back on the rivers/tribs more than ever to erase that skunkin'.
> Holland unless you are fishing a private pond I would have to think it is highly doubltful that you are catching 6-7lb bass on a regular basis. Sorry dude but that is a trophy Ohio bass.


I fish private ponds too, as well as public lakes, they all come if you know what you are doing. Only one 7lbr this season but lots of 5-6lb fish and numerous 4lb fish. The 7lbr went 23". You want pictures?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

HAHA...thats is great Amorican!!!!

flash-----------------------out


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a great pic ^ so no river, and we dont even know if it was a steelie or a salmon, or wait was that a tactic to fool the newbies too?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

amorican said:


> that said, if you pan back in the pic you can clearly see where he's been fishing...


That structure in the background looks familiar but I can't quite put my finger on it.

That is a good one!!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

amorican said:


> i think it's silly for anyone to expect someone to give their location. if he wanted to say where, he would. no, there probably arent many 'secret' spots, but for now it _his_ spot. respect that. unreal.
> 
> that said, if you pan back in the pic you can clearly see where he's been fishing...
> 
> ...



LOL!! thats great Amorican with the cost of that fishin trip i can see why!..Anywho i totally agree with coolwater its his choice on how much info he decides to give out..especially on unstocked tribs he put in the leg work and got a great catch! congrads coolwater!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Amorican, that picture is an instant classic! I honestly had tears in my eyes laughing. I dont wan't to steal it off OGF so do u mind sending that to my email: [email protected] It's just too funny to not have an original copy of. I'll probably post it on my site and end up getting deported to France for not having a license to fish there!!!  

hollandbass, the irony of you stating the words 'private pond' for where you catch your bass is more than words can describe after blasting me for not naming non stocked tribs and small waters. You give addresses of those ponds NOW! Just teasing!

KSUFLASH, Ben in your post about steelhead education and where to find info you failed to mention John Nagy's book. I'm in shock, your losing your touch man! I still say John Nagy is just your pen name and you plug that book to keep your pockets stuffed! LOL JK!!!

Thanks for everyone's comments regarding the fish I caught and their opinions.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Amorican. That is a classic very nice pic!!!!!! Go out and have some fun guys and also Great fish Adam forgot to mention that in my other post. I would say you earned and going 1 for 1 is a great day. S


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

CoolWater said:


> Amorican, that picture is an instant classic! I honestly had tears in my eyes laughing. I dont wan't to steal it off OGF so do u mind sending that to my email: [email protected] It's just too funny to not have an original copy of. I'll probably post it on my site and end up getting deported to France for not having a license to fish there!!!


i'll send the pic....

.....as soon as you tell me where you caught that fish, you selfish SOB.


 

...on it's way, brudda


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

CoolWater said:


> hollandbass, the irony of you stating the words 'private pond' for where you catch your bass is more than words can describe after blasting me for not naming non stocked tribs and small waters. You give addresses of those ponds NOW! Just teasing!


Did you even read my whole post? I said private ponds as well as public lakes, big bass live everywhere. I cant help it if some pond is private; I get permission and fish there. If you want I can bring you out to a few ponds and help you catch a bass or two because the pics on your site show a few dinks.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Amorican,
When it comes to my secret spots:










Now send that picture damnit!!!   

PS If I was talented in photoshop I was going to have that rabbit hugging a fish - wouldnt that have been good?! 


hollandbass, I admit I am a rather awful LM Bass fisherman. If the ponds were the size of a baby pool with a 10 pounder that hadn't ate in a month I wouldn't catch it. At least half my LM's come while I'm targeting something else. I just hold it up and say, "Yea I meant to do that!"


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> When it comes to my secret spots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was hugging steelhead eggs.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

hahaha, nice one Brian!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

haha...

John Nagy is the man, as is his books....I figured I wouldn't mention it again as all those whom have done research already know about the book. All others need to do more research.

flash----------------------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

and before I forget.

The river bottom is ever changing due to current in the river. Some rivers are not all shale bottom, and hence each time a significant rain happens, or "blowout", the bottom contour of the river changes, creating new holes where there were not any, and covering over holes that used to be there.

Also, fallen trees get lodged into differant places that create new pools.

If you time it correct, you can find a new honey hole, that nobody has ever fished. So those that say, there aren't any secret spots is completely incorrect in their statement. 

I fish an un-stocked tributary at times, and I can guarentee you that where I go, and when a blowout happens, and then the river becomes fishable, there hasn't been a fisherman there since that time, due to no foot prints, and the fact that I walked a half mile in the river to get to it, of which most people are too lazy to do. 

After the last big blowout prior to the winter time setting in, if you find a remote location that has a new hole created, it can in fact be your honeyhole for the entire winter season. Due to the fact that the current of the river won't be enough that will filll that hole in with sediment or debris.

If you haven't already figured out, most of those unstocked tribs are not shale bottom, hence maybe one of the reasons that others don't post what river they were on is because they do in fact have a honeyhole until the next blowout.


Pond, Lake, and Resivoir fishing does not equal River fishing.

flash-------------------------------------------------------out


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

This is why I will walk an hour to fish because I know by experience that most people don't like to travel far when fishing. Just like KSU said. I have fished spots for days without seing a soul. This is why I will give the river, but maybe not the spot. I have told some where a good spot may be and told them what to use but to each his own.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Kind of looks like a coho instead of a king or steelhead.

I believe in not saying what spot you are fishing. I would rather have someone tell me what section of the pool (head, seam, tailout, etc.) they were fishing than what spot they were in. Once the fish spread out, it is not hard to find fish.

Joel


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> What river?


That would be The Forhimtoknowyoufindout River, that's what the local Indian Tribes coined it back in the day.... Nice catch Adam !


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> That would be The Forhimtoknowyoufindout River, that's what the local Indian Tribes coined it back in the day.... Nice catch Adam !


Been there before!! ....And NO I'm not going to tell you where it's at!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

should i put my chime in this one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no, ill keep my mouth shut!!! LOL
Nice fish bro... I am going to say this, i give you props... As i always say, there is the guy who wants a river and hole handed to them, and there is the guy who walks a mile or to to find the fish, and that guy will be the guy who comes home with double didgits!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

see, this is why i am trying to lean off of posting anymore, for this reason..... I try to help people as much and tell how i got them and try to give the water conditions, now if i dont post what body of river im on or near location im at, tuff, p.m. me and if i feel like you have gave some time and tribute a little to ogf than i will feel free to help you out on where i caught them.... 
But just a hint to newbies on here, i feel and think alot of people on here feel the same way, if you only have 30 post under your name and 75% of those post have been in a arguement with some one because they didnt want to post a non stocked river, i dont think you have earned the other members respect to know any of that info if all your going to do is take and bash from this site and not give and tribute!!!!!! Now i think if you would have said hey nice fish and pm him and said hey, im new to the site and want to catch some chrome, could you help me out, i think he would have!!!!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> see, this is why i am trying to lean off of posting anymore, for this reason..... I try to help people as much and tell how i got them and try to give the water conditions, now if i dont post what body of river im on or near location im at, tuff, p.m. me and if i feel like you have gave some time and tribute a little to ogf than i will feel free to help you out on where i caught them....
> But just a hint to newbies on here, i feel and think alot of people on here feel the same way, if you only have 30 post under your name and 75% of those post have been in a arguement with some one because they didnt want to post a non stocked river, i dont think you have earned the other members respect to know any of that info if all your going to do is take and bash from this site and not give and tribute!!!!!! Now i think if you would have said hey nice fish and pm him and said hey, im new to the site and want to catch some chrome, could you help me out, i think he would have!!!!


What does post count or time on site have anything to do with the topic? Some guys are internet warriors with 1000+ posts who sit and BS online all day, some have a wealth of knowledge with only 10 posts to their name (I am nether). I fish more than talk and people who do know me here know my nature, I am proud to say I wont die a wealthy man, but with a happy conscience knowing that I have finished in life more than most dream of and shared the little knowledge I gained along the way with others. He doesnt want to give the info, blah blah blah we got it already no need to drag this out anymore. I wont ask him for anything else ever, and from the few PM's i got i know a few other people wont either. No big deal, there are tightfisted people and openhanded people, thats life I have nothing against him good luck.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I go where I want go, when I want to go, that's enough for me. Catching fish is a bonus for the trip.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

All I'll add to this is , nice fish Adam and way to go! Those of us that know you like to see and enjoy your posts and also know how you will help people if asked correctly! Keep those pictures coming, I sure enjoy them.


----------

